# Black Gators And Web Belts



## SEAcadetGUNNERforLIFE (26 Oct 2005)

Ok im a Trade Group 2 Gunner in the sea cadets and i have done all my training at HMCS Acadia, or you could call it the old CFB Cornwallis. Well it seems all staff who complete the trade of Gunnery get to fashion off not white gators and web belts, but black ones. I want to no is there any other way other than skillfully aquiring them, to get these awesome looking piese of uniform?


----------



## SEAcadetGUNNERforLIFE (27 Oct 2005)

Ok thanks


----------



## Neill McKay (27 Oct 2005)

SEAcadetGUNNERforLIFE said:
			
		

> Ok im a Trade Group 2 Gunner in the sea cadets and i have done all my training at HMCS Acadia, or you could call it the old CFB Cornwallis. Well it seems all staff who complete the trade of Gunnery get to fashion off not white gators and web belts, but black ones. I want to no is there any other way other than skillfully aquiring them, to get these awesome looking piese of uniform?



No such thing in the supply system -- those you've seen were likely converted from white, perhaps by paint or a lot of boot polish.

(Also not authorised under the current dress regs.)

See www.cadet-world-com for more than you ever wanted to know about black webbing.


----------



## Burrows (28 Oct 2005)

I, know, pieces.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (29 Oct 2005)

What ever you do, if you want to make gators or any "webbed" web belts black do not plaint it. it will ruin it. use Combat Boot Blackner. It used to be issued for the old Combat boots, comes in a black can. If you want more info, contact me via email. If you want I know where to geat navy gators and I have bot blackner, becuase my regiment is armoured and we blacken our belts.


----------



## q_1966 (29 Oct 2005)

Bergeron 971 said:
			
		

> What ever you do, if you want to make gators or any "webbed" web belts black do not plaint it. it will ruin it. use Combat Boot Blackner. It used to be issued for the old Combat boots, comes in a black can. If you want more info, contact me via email. If you want I know where to geat navy gators and I have bot blackner, becuase my regiment is armoured and we blacken our belts.



I thought armoured use cloth belts?


----------



## Bergeron 971 (29 Oct 2005)

ya, the style they used in Korea, However we can't find any anywhere, Anyone know where we can find some for cheap?
if they are Tan, we dye them black with boot blackner..


----------



## geo (29 Oct 2005)

Black belt material... we had oodles of the stuff for garrison belts back in the early 90s until we did away with the Garrsion dress.... would imagine there are rolls of the stuff hanging around many QMs somewhere.

Black Gaiters?.... Yikes.
Uhh..... what have course graduates been doing in the last many years?
There's got to be an "institutional memory" on what to do


----------



## reccecrewman (30 Oct 2005)

Many years ago, when I was a sea cadet, (we never had the trades level crap they have nowadays - It was simply G.I, Gunnery Instructor as a six week course) what would happen is G.I's would simply take a pair of white Gaitors and have them dyed black. Just be careful to ensure that the brass tips and buckles are completely covered so they don't get all f***ed up.


----------



## ctjj.stevenson (1 Nov 2005)

Wow... I thought that I read about this somewhere else ... hmmm.


----------



## Neill McKay (1 Nov 2005)

ctjj.stevenson said:
			
		

> Wow... I thought that I read about this somewhere else ... hmmm.



It started here this time.


----------



## Siggywife (9 Nov 2005)

I was what used to be called a Drill Instructor ... It was before the whole GI thing... Anyways the Gators you are talking about are actually leather gators not the material ones.. I remember them quite well, as trying to get a hold of them try the army surplus store sometimes you will be amazed as to what you find there..

Sorry if this responce is too late but good luck with your search..

Siggy


----------



## childs56 (9 Nov 2005)

Yes they were issued at one time,
 RMC student still wear black leather gators. You might try to look up a army surplus store on line in or around Kingston Ontario. Good luck I know when I was in Sea Cadets they were a nightmare to try and find.


----------



## SEAcadetGUNNERforLIFE (22 Nov 2005)

Ok thanks, i just went to my local surplus store and found white gators, and tan web belts. I just bought black die so hopefully it will work "crossing fingers"


----------



## tabernac (23 Nov 2005)

Up until yesterday I had never actually seen black gaitors, and I had thought they they would look descent. I was wrong. SCSTC Quadra has already done out with the officers' high boots   and chains for Ceremony of The Flags. And they actually looked descent. I think its time for Acadia to deep 6 the black gaitors.

http://www.cadet-world.com/cwforums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1422
http://www.cadet-world.com/cwforums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1421


----------



## reccecrewman (23 Nov 2005)

WTF????  Never mind the gaitors & web belt, WTH is on that guys head? I've NEVER seen a headdress like that on ANY Sea Cadet before.  I did all my Sea Cadet courses & Staff at Quadra and never came across that get-up.


----------



## tabernac (23 Nov 2005)

LOL  ;D  The staff cadet does look pretty sane in the pics, after all who wouldn't want to look like that on parade? I can only guess it was "Crazy Hat Day" at Acadia.


----------



## Burrows (24 Nov 2005)

I personally think the black gaitors look pretty spiffy.


----------



## tabernac (24 Nov 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I personally think the black gaitors look pretty spiffy.



Yeah but combine that with that stupid ugly unintelligent hat on the PO's head, and it just looks silly. I dunno if I would want to use that pic on a recruitment poster.


----------



## geo (24 Nov 2005)

Cheeky.... yeah - for recruiting into the Army or Air cadets


----------



## Burrows (25 Nov 2005)

Lets avoid the remarks like that


----------



## condor888000 (25 Nov 2005)

Yes, lets, that pic should just be used for army cadet recruiting, leave us flyers out of it....


----------



## Burrows (26 Nov 2005)

I have half a mind to......


----------



## geo (26 Nov 2005)

1/2 a mind?
.... maybe it's the other 1/2 of the one the guy with the funny "Tam" was wearing 
*(JK)


----------



## condor888000 (26 Nov 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I have half a mind to......



Well then.......that explains a lot..... ;D


----------



## Burrows (26 Nov 2005)

I knew I'd get that response


----------



## condor888000 (26 Nov 2005)

Well then.......that explains a lot.....


----------



## Burrows (27 Nov 2005)

You see, I have half a mind to spare.  Mandal left his behind when he became a bush monkey.


----------



## condor888000 (27 Nov 2005)

So you took his entire brain and added it to the half of one that was your? ???


----------



## gunner130 (27 Nov 2005)

Actually those pictures are of a TG2 gunner (at the time) 2004 Acadia flip day, fun parade that happens once a year.  Staff switch with course cadets and cadets change trade and divisions for colours.  So thats what that situation is, just in case everyone thought cadets was going downhill .

Ryan


----------

